# Ford Workmaster 601 PTO optional?



## Jasper Dan (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m looking at buying a Ford 601 Workmaster to upgrade from my 2n. All is well but the owner said “never had a PTO, my dad said it was an option and he didn’t need it” so I believe it’s a 631.
My question is, can I buy the shaft and fine a control lever assembly and “poof” I have a PTO? He made it sound like it was that simple. My question was if so simple why didn’t you do it??? He said don’t have the time. Anyhow just wondering before I bite bullet.
Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## Jasper Dan (Jan 5, 2020)

Anybody have a clue can this adding of PTO is easy?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Just a WAG here but you might look a under the PTO cover and see
if it is machined to accept a PTO shaft and bearing / seal.
The hydraulic pump is driven off the PTO shaft coupled between
the trans. output and rear diff. so I'm thinkin there is a modded shaft
that ends under that rear cover that doesnt have the external spline
stickin out the rear, you might try to find exploded views of
that unit and one with a PTO spline hangin out back. My $.02


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

it's supposed to be that easy on my Deere. 
making a new cover for tightwads is much easier than also having to get the right shafts in the right tractor heading down the assembly line.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Jasper Dan said:


> Anybody have a clue can this adding of PTO is easy?


This is an old thread but may be of interest to some.
If the transmission has the out put shaft for the pto then it would be simple and relatively inexpensive to add pto. The way to tell is to drain the oil out of the rear end and remove the 6" round cover on the side of the rear center housing and have a look inside. There are two splined output shafts on those transmission. The upper one drives the tractor. The lower one drives the pto. If it has the lower shaft you are golden. If it does not have the lower shaft it is a lost cause and way too expensive to add the internal transmission parts to add the pto. Myself, I wouldn't even drain the rear end oil. I would just reach my hand into the oil through that 6" hole and feel for the lower shaft.
Photo shows a much later 4000 transmission. It's a bit different back there but the arrangement of the dual output shafts are essentially the same with one above the other.


----------



## Chris3510 (May 3, 2020)

First post but I am pretty sure that 600 series is same as NAA. The hydraulic pump doesn’t run off output shaft as one poster noted. That was on 2n, 8n, 9n series. The NAA has pump affixed to side of engine as this one clearly has. I replaced my original pto shaft with a complete updated assembly from the New Holland dealer back in the 90s. It was very simple unbolt old shaft and slide it out, slide in the new shaft and bolt it up. I think I drained the oils but not sure. The hydraulic fluid may mix with rear end dope if the fluid isn’t drained. Can’t remember for sure about that. The next unknown would be the pto lever. For that I have no idea about.


----------

